# 2004 GTO lowered Wheels/Tires



## tstauffer04 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello everyone I am new to this group and have a 2004 GTO and I am trying to figure out what wheel and tire combos I need. I was wanting to go with VMR V710 wheels 18x8.5 with 235/45/18 in front and 18x9 with 275/35/18 in rear. My car is lowered but it was lowered when I bought so I'm not sure how much but would like to know what set up I could do with out any modifications. Help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time. Sincerely,

Ted Stauffer


----------

